# 2009 Hoyt Vantage Pro



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Just started shooting my new Vantage Pro and all I can say is... *WOW*

All I did before taking the bow out to the range was to tie on a couple knocks, bolt on one of my last remaining ultra-trac rests, set the knock hight to 3/8's inch, adjust the center shot slightly inside (to date all my bows shoot much better inside of center) and then put on my 17oz. B-Stinger.

I've not been able to spend a lot of time with it but what I'm seeing so far is that my arrows (31.5 inch acc 3-60's) are flying perfect. The bow is set at 60# and 30" draw.

For just getting the bow out of the box I'm very impressed that it groups very well. With a little more tweeking here and there I'm thinking this new Hoyt just might replace one of the best finger bows I've ever shot (Hoyt Accu Tech).

Can't wait to get it back out on the range for some more testing. :set1_applaud::RockOn::blob1:


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

which limbs did you get ,What is the ata


----------



## lizardbow (Jun 3, 2005)

*cams?*

which cams did you get Cam.5+ or Spiral-Xs?


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

barebow52 said:


> which limbs did you get ,What is the ata


Limbs; XT-2000

ATA; 41"


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

lizardbow said:


> which cams did you get Cam.5+ or Spiral-Xs?


Cam; Cam 1/2 plus.


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

That is good to hear, I just ordered one for myself the other day. It will be replacing my MagnaTec. I just hope I can shoot up to the bow will do.

Will


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I have to agree with you, my VantagePro shoots really well!


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Time for an update;

I just spent the last two days shooting my Vantage Pro. I can now say that I've put my former #1 bow away for the year. Not only does this bow put a pretty arrow down range but I’ve shot some amazing groups with it as well. Sure, it’s still going to take a bit more time to feel perfectly at home with it but based on performance alone, my Vantage Pro is fast becoming one of my All-Time-Favorite bows ever.

Case in Point;
#1. Shot two different arrow spines thru the bow (ACC 3-60’s w/100gr points / ACC 3-49’s w/125gr points) and the arrow flight was fine. I’m going to do more testing with arrow spine but for now I’ll be sticking with the 3-60’s. Bow set-up; 58 lbs. @ 30” draw.

#2. Group sizes. No matter what distance I shot this weekend my group size is noticeable smaller then it has been in years past.

#3. Arrow flight. When the arrow leaves the bow all I see is yellow fletch turning like a small propeller on its way down to the bull’s-eye.

#4. If when I shot the bow I knew I was a bit high on my aiming point, the arrow placement was just that, a “bit” high. I wasn’t way high. The same can be said if I was a bit low. The arrow placement was just a “bit” low. This bow doesn’t punish you for making shooter errors. 

For now I have the bow set up with a Golden Key Rest (Ultra Trac), B-Stinger stabilizer (custom 19oz. ½ hard brass disc), ACC 3-60’s w/100gr points, 2.8 flex fletch and large grove g-knock.

The best way to describe this bow is… WOW.


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Loved mine so much , I sold all my Apexs and ordered 2 more.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Fingashoota said:


> Loved mine so much , I sold all my Apexs and ordered 2 more.


I'm building a back-up for my Vantage Pro from a 2008 Vantage "8". Looking at the tune charts on Hoyt's web site these two bows are the same with the exception of the string on the Vantage "8" being 1/4 inch longer.

One good bow needs another.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*that so?*



Boyd said:


> I'm building a back-up for my Vantage Pro from a 2008 Vantage "8". Looking at the tune charts on Hoyt's web site these two bows are the same with the exception of the string on the Vantage "8" being 1/4 inch longer.
> 
> doesnt the vantage pro have a shorter ata?
> it would be nice to know i wont have to spend 1000 to try vantage
> ...


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Not sure on the ata of the x8, i think its 41. vantage pro comes stock at 41 but you can up to a 3000 limb and get 44.5. Grips are different.


----------



## big D 27 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Hoyt bow*

Ordered mine 3 weeks ago vantage pro cam & 1/2 with 3000 limbs
hope it does good don n.c.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

white tail 10* said:


> doesnt the vantage pro have a shorter ata?
> it would be nice to know i wont have to spend 1000 to try vantage
> i could get a 2007 vantage x8
> ive shot the Pro and it is a great bow , i had it in my mind ever since.


Yes. According to Hoyt's tune charts the ata for the Vantage Pro is 3/8's of an inch shorter. Not a big deal.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Boyd,

I heard that you could shoot a store kids bow and still kick my butt. Or most of ours for that matter.

So, keep kicking our butts and we will try to catch you.

Arrow


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Arrow said:


> Boyd,
> 
> I heard that you could shoot a store kids bow and still kick my butt. Or most of ours for that matter.
> 
> ...


Arrow,

Your too funny. :banana: I'm not sure what you've heard but lets just say I’m very detail oriented. Or, the way my wife puts it. "Your Anile". Of course she means it in a good way. 

Any time you know your heading up here to Oregon be sure to drop me a p.m. and I'll meet up with ya and go shooting. :thumbs_up

Boyd


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Boyd,

I was the same way, but for some reason, relaxing. I need to "tighten" up.:mg:

I want to shoot nationals in Darrington once in my archery career. Maybe soon.

Tear up the middle.

Arrow


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Boyd for all your help and info you shared with me last weekend. I'm starting to really like my Vantage Pro the more I shoot it. It helped having people like you helping me out to set it up correctly.

Thanks Again

Mike


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Vantage*

i have a vantage Pro on order!


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

MJ from Oregon said:


> Thanks Boyd for all your help and info you shared with me last weekend. I'm starting to really like my Vantage Pro the more I shoot it. It helped having people like you helping me out to set it up correctly.
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> Mike


As I learn how this bow shoots I'll be more then happy to let ya know all the "Good Stuff" as well as the "Not So Good Stuff". As if there is ever any not so good stuff about a Hoyt 

Boyd


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Boyd,

I am waiting for my Vantage Pro to get here. Any more feedback on the bow? The good, the bad, and the ugly? 

Jeff


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

dragonheart said:


> Boyd,
> 
> I am waiting for my Vantage Pro to get here. Any more feedback on the bow? The good, the bad, and the ugly?
> 
> Jeff


The good;
With the knock set at about 5/16 high, your arrow flight will be awesome. (three fingers under)

The bad;
Still need time to adjust to the speed I'm getting. Just a matter of time before that is not an issue.

The ugly;
Had to learn "NOT" to set up in the grip with any down pressure. If you do the arrows will go low. Like mid 4-ring low at 20 yards. Once I got past that it's all good.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

What percentage of letoff 65% or 75%?


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Tiller Question*

Where are you running your tiller on the Vantage Pro? Even? Do you have the phone number for Nealy bowstrings?


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

On the Hoyt website, the Vantage Pro has a FPS rating of 308 with the Spiral X Cam 1/2. Anyone know what the rated FPS is with the Cam 1/2 Plus?

Tom


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

tguil said:


> On the Hoyt website, the Vantage Pro has a FPS rating of 308 with the Spiral X Cam 1/2. Anyone know what the rated FPS is with the Cam 1/2 Plus?
> 
> Tom


.............Tom, Hoyt rates the Vantage Pro at 301 f.p.s. with Cam 1/2 Plus cams..8" brace height.....Jim


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

My Vantage Pro at 28" draw, 400 CT Chettah, 3.6 Flex Fletch vanes, short wrap, 100 gr. screw in point, 2 finger under release, 60.5#, 335 gr. arrow, 271 FPS. FUSE factory strings. No string silencers.

Speed with a light hunting arrow. 

Bow shoots well. Very small gaps, have to get used to it. 

Jeff


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

dragonheart said:


> My Vantage Pro at 28" draw, 400 CT Chettah, 3.6 Flex Fletch vanes, short wrap, 100 gr. screw in point, 2 finger under release, 60.5#, 335 gr. arrow, 271 FPS. FUSE factory strings. No string silencers.
> 
> Speed with a light hunting arrow.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

Now the real fun begins. As you spend time with your V.P. those groups will get smaller and smaller


----------



## wchamp06 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Vantage Pro*

Hi Boyd: Longtime no see. You are sure tearing up to internet with you 
praises to the Vantage Pro. Are you really as good as they claim? Ha. I might have to give up my recurve cuz of a tendon problem in my left elbow so I also was thinking of getting one of those bows. Will have to wait awhile and see if my elbow gets better. Things are good here. Hope all is well with you. Probably see you at Redding, (Lord willing). Take care. Gerald Hickman


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Gerald,

I'll do what I can to help ya out. You'll love it I'm sure.


----------

